# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Curing time

## Ross

I am having a new driveway installed. How long do I need to wait bebore I can use it? 
Ross

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Full cure after 21 days is the standard for a slab but I suspect a driveway would be around 15 days being much thinner. 
You should contact the builder and ask him rather void any warranty. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Most concreters want at least 7 days before vehicle traffic

----------


## plum

On a similar note, council has come around and informed us that they are going to replace part of our road crossing. As I must park my ute off the street overnight, [ in case it gets busted in to ] are you serious that I can't use it for 7 days.   :Annoyed:

----------


## Ross

The council came around yesterday to set the levels for their section of the driveway (accross the foot path) and told me 72 hours before walking on and 7 days before driving on. So the rest of the drive is the should be the same.  
The concreter starts running the agpipes & I will be running the conduit and pipes for the services today. 
Ross

----------


## mrmcossio

might be too late but yeah, i always advise at least 7 days. that is assuming the contractor has not added too much water to the mix on site (as they can tend to do), as this will weaken the mix and slow the slab from reaching target strength.
maybe use a 40 or 50 mpa high early strength mix to get back on it sooner.....

----------

